# Rate your offshore season.



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rate your offshore fishing for 2015 1-10, 1 worse 10 excellent. Only rate for billfish, tuna, wahoo, dolphin. Retired this year, sold the boat, was only about a 4. One wahoo, handful of decent dolphin, no tuna or billfish, all on about 5 trips, one overnight. :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I did less bluewater fishing this year than I have in any previous year I can think of. Not that I don't still love it, just had a different focus this year. Out of the few trips I made, I'd say it was a 7 or 8 considering the targets and success rate. Consistent Wahoo bite on the edge and that's mostly what I targeted the few times I went. Next year I'll get back in the groove but I needed simplicity this year.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I only went a few times this year but I'm going to have to give it a solid 8.

Got my first swordfish and wahoo. Most of the trolling trips were a bust but we did catch tons of dolphin though only a few a little over 20lbs. We did close the season out with a great rig trip where we scored a limit of yft! Oh, and not Bluewater but I got another sail in the kayak and put a kayak client on a sail and I also caught more dolphin out of the kayak than I care to count. 

I REALLY wanted a white or a blue so I could say I caught three billfish species in one year. Maybe next year!


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

I would give the season a 2, many trips to spur were unproductive. I saw no yellowfin except for the rigs which is quite a run from Destin. never regretted one day of fishing but trolling was a bust for most of this summer.. Seems there was fewer solid weed lines this year.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

3 for me. I didn't get out as much as previous years but my boat did and it still wasn't that great of a year.

Deep dropping however was excellent!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Not so great*

2014 was a 10 with 6 whites, 1 blue and a sail and a few wahoo. This year,2015 was a 2 with only one wahoo, some nice dolphin and yellowfin/blackfin on one rig trip. Much rougher water this year.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

It was about a 3 or 4 for me. Few wahoo and dolphin but no billfish didn't get out bluewater much. Then again I compare everything to the 80s when 150 fish lined the docks.


----------

